# How do you handle people trying to get you to break the law?



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this

One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Talk to your customers. Don't be a chicken. Extra stop? $5.


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

That's what I will say next time but I'll say $5 upfront because I wouldn't trust these people to divvy up 5 bucks at the end of the trip.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Exactly. Stick your hand in their face and tell that'll be $5. Remind them that you make minimum wage and that driving around late at night is probably the most dangerous thing that these hipsters are probably going to do all day.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Unless it's raining 5-8 mph over the speed limit is generally safe practice. (many jurisdictions start 9mph-12mph over)
However, you are the driver. If someone tells you how to drive feel free to end the trip and politely ask them to call a new uber.

Remember, this is just an app on your phone. You are your own boss. A lot of new drivers feel like Uber is their boss, and feel all kinds of anxiety.
The worst thing that can happen is getting deactivated and getting a better job.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

Guitarded said:


> why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course


What agreement would that be? Maybe it's different in O.K.C., but in Boston fares based on time and distance.

When it comes to special requests (multiple stops, going through a drive-thru etc...) my first inclination is to try to find a way to say 'sure, no problem, why not' whenever possible.

Think about it, I'm out there because I want to make a buck driving someone where they want to go. If, while going from point "A" to point "B", they decide they'd also like to go to point"C,D&E", more money for me.

The rider in my back seat is "a bird in the hand." There needs to be a pretty compelling reason for me to even consider trading that in early for "two in the bush."

Big surges are a compelling reason. As are waiting in excess of five minutes and the overall "******bagedness" of the rider. For the most part, however, I try not to let perfect be the enemy of very good.

As for handling people urging me to break the law, it doesn't happen very often but when it does, a little bit of people skills go a long way.

I realize not everyone brings the same gifts to the table. Some people are just naturally outgoing and talking with people is second nature to them.

Others, like myself, need to work a little harder at it. Rest assured, that with just a small amount of desire and effort, almost anyone can develop the skills and confidence to handle most situations.

To see examples of people who are experts at dealing with the public, you need look no further than the bartenders at any busy club in your area. Only the most skilled will be working the busiest times. Sit back, have a beverage and observe. Focus on the way they interact with the public. All in the name of research and occupational development.

Despite what you may come across on this forum, the pax is not an adversary to be defeated. Resist the urge to think of them as such. *That mindset is not in your own self interest.
*
Despite what you may come across on this forum, UBER is not out to screw you over at every turn. Resist the urge to believe they are. *That mindset is not in your own self interest.
*
Once it is understood that the motivation behind most behavior, human and corporate alike, is self interest it becomes easier to avoid responding emotionally and act in a way that is better for you. Think Edith Bunker. Younger people can YouTube search for her.



Guitarded said:


> why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Because not only "allowing" but actually requiring riders to enter their pickup location may, quite possibly, be the most ingeniously efficient way imaginable of communicating to a driver where they should go in order to find their fare.

If a rider hasn't entered their destination, try the following:

Ask the rider for their destination
Open Google Maps
Touch the microphone icon
Say "Navigate to ............
Proceed via the route provided.
It will work for you I promise.

The most important part of any job is to enjoy yourself doing it. If you cannot find a way to do that driving with UBER, you owe it to yourself and the people that care for you to try to find something else as soon as possible. I mean that sincerely not sarcastically.

Not to be too preachy (I know waaaaay too late) but life really is short. You will be dead a very long time, try to make your mind up to be happy.

End of today's sermon. Lol


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

That's why I've never said anything to a customer about a tip because I believe it's strictly against Uber rules.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I would politely say uber does not cover speeding tickets so I follow posted limits. If they continue to be an ass, end ride. You're probably getting 1*'d anyway


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh my god I've had drivers like you somebody shoot me I am an Uber customer as well as a driver and had people like you doing 25 in a 30 mile per hour Zone going 40 miles per hour in a 50 mile per hour Zone going 60 on the freeway God help me I'm getting nauseous I've had drivers like you refuse to drive me to the corner Market without an address telling me uber does not allow you to go anywhere without an address and had drivers like you not taking a tip because uber tells you not supposed to take tips please uninstall your uber and go flip Burgers have a good day don't uber on

Yes I purposely wrote this without any punctuation.. Guess so I could be as annoying as you are


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know how things are anywhere else but in Oklahoma City the passenger puts in a pickup location and a destination Uber calculates the time and distance and all that and they take their cut and you get maybe two or three dollars.
Point A to point B
I am very kind to my passengers and my concern is to get them where they're going as quickly and safely as possible.
I talk to my passengers but I don't annoy the shit out of them.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Guitarded said:


> I don't know how things are anywhere else but in Oklahoma City the passenger puts in a pickup location and a destination Uber calculates the time and distance and all that and they take their cut and you get maybe two or three dollars.
> Point A to point B
> I am very kind to my passengers and my concern is to get them where they're going as quickly and safely as possible.
> I talk to my passengers but I don't annoy the shit out of them.


Uberpool that calculates point A to point B, uberX is totally distance and time, how long have you been driving..


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

Less than 2 weeks


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Guitarded said:


> I wouldn't ask you to get out of my car I would throw your ass out!


I rest my case good luck to you you have not a clue what the hell you're doing


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

Guitarded said:


> in Oklahoma City the passenger puts in a pickup location and a destination Uber calculates the time and distance and all that and they take their cut





painfreepc said:


> Uberpool that calculates point A to point B, uberX is totally distance and time, how long have you been driving..


Even for UBER/POOL driver compensation is calculated using time and distance a actually traveled not what is estimated based on a projected route. This is done to take into account things like roadwork detours, unexpected closures, etc....

To reiterate, passengers are always charged based on the estimated route.......drivers paid on actual time and distance. You will find this to be true in each and every U.S. market.

You can check this for yourself by resetting your trip odometer and starting a timer at the beginning of your next POOL trip. Upon completion of the entire trip, note the readings and do the math.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I tend to go a little over the speed limit. I've only had one pax ask me to speed so she wouldn't be late for work. I asked her what time she needed to be there. She told me and I told her that that's a half hour from now and we'll be there in ten minutes. I have no idea what her deal was.

As for the drive-thru goes I'll stop if the line isn't long or if no surge at the time. Most times they tip and or buy me food.


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

How about the one I had Monday who kept insisting that the guy sitting on my right quarter panel was "letting me in" when I wanted to make a lane change? And then freaking 4 starred me?


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> I tend to go a little over the speed limit. I've only had one pax ask me to speed so she wouldn't be late for work. I asked her what time she needed to be there. She told me and I told her that that's a half hour from now and we'll be there in ten minutes. I have no idea what her deal was.
> 
> As for the drive-thru goes I'll stop if the line isn't long or if no surge at the time. Must times they tip and or buy me food.





Oscarthegrouch said:


> I tend to go a little over the speed limit. I've only had one pax ask me to speed so she wouldn't be late for work. I asked her what time she needed to be there. She told me and I told her that that's a half hour from now and we'll be there in ten minutes. I have no idea what her deal was.
> 
> As for the drive-thru goes I'll stop if the line isn't long or if no surge at the time. Must times they tip and or buy me food.


I used to work at the airport I never could understand why people show up about 10 minutes before their flight leaves and they're freaking out because they have to go through screening and they are afraid they're going to miss their flight. why don't they show up like a hour or two ahead of Time? why should I freak out because of their stupidity?


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

joeboston said:


> Even for UBER/POOL driver compensation is calculated using time and distance a actually traveled not what is estimated based on a projected route. This is done to take into account things like roadwork detours, unexpected closures, etc....
> 
> To reiterate, passengers are always charged based on the estimated route.......drivers paid on actual time and distance. You will find this to be true in each and every U.S. market.
> 
> You can check this for yourself by resetting your trip odometer and starting a timer at the beginning of your next POOL trip. Upon completion of the entire trip, note the readings and do the math.


So if my passenger wants to stop for fast food I will be compensated?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I won't speed and I've gotten a ticket for going 5mph over on a regular street (not 25mph residential, but a 35mph zone), so cops can pull you over for going over the speed limit by any amount. Whether they will or not depends on them, but any amount over the speed limit is illegal and I won't do it. (I was in a 7 car pile up when I was 18 and I was caught in the middle--wasn't my fault, but don't take any driving risks). I don't go under the limit, but do ride the limit.

As for making stops, Uber and Lyft encourage you to do so. You are paid for it and you are wrong that it's violates a "contract." I will make a reasonable stop as long as I don't have to wait too long and I'll do drive-thru stops as long as they know they can't eat in my car.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Guitarded said:


> So if my passenger wants to stop for fast food I will be compensated?


You will be compensated depending on the time it takes and the extra mileage that it takes.

Asking for a $5 or whatever compensation for it can get you deactivated if the pax reports you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If they are on UberX, they can ask for a stop here, a stop there and a scenic tour and Uber does expect that you will honour the request. To be sure, waiting in the Burger Line tends to be unprofitable, but, Uber does expect that you will do it.

If they are on Uber Pool, they get Point A to Point B only and only what they entered. The only deviation is to pick up additional users that the application assigns to me. If they want stops or a scenic tour on U-Pool, they are simply being cheap. I tell those who want a scenic tour on U-Pool that they must cancel and order UberX.

If a customer asks me to break the law, it is "..........not gonna' do it, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture......". If he gets nasty, the car stops, the ride ends and he is invited to exit the vehicle immediately. Regardless of whether he is delivered to his destination, or not, he receives an automatic One Star, as he will rate me that, anyhow, as I refused to break the law for him.


----------



## diemos3211 (Feb 6, 2016)

The rate for time is too low to make it worth my while to wait around for anyone, so no stops. I don't want people to eat in my car, and I don't trust anyone to actually wait once they have food in hand, so no drive-throughs. I won't break traffic laws either. For all of these things I politely explain that unfortunately Uber does not compensate me well enough to make it worthwhile. I probably get some bad ratings out of that, but my ratings in general are high enough to take the occasional hit.


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

What is Uber Pool? If a customer complains about you is that all there is to it or do you get to tell your side of the story?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guitarded said:


> What is Uber Pool?
> 
> If a customer complains about you is that all there is to it or do you get to tell your side of the story?


Perhaps you do not have Uber Pool in Oklahoma, yet. An oversimplified explanation is that you run two or three trips at once, the customers share the car, you do more work, Uber takes most of the money.

Several Uber CSRs and Management personnel have posted on these Boards that the Complaint Department tends to favour whoever gets to them first. If you have a problem with a user, often it is better to send in a Report as soon as you discharge the customer.


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps you do not have Uber Pool in Oklahoma, yet. An oversimplified explanation is that you run two or three trips at once, the customers share the car, you do more work, Uber takes most of the money.
> 
> Several Uber CSRs and Management personnel have posted on these Boards that the Complaint Department tends to favour whoever gets to them first. If you have a problem with a user, often it is better to send in a Report as soon as you discharge the customer.


Where would I send a complaint to? Is there something in my app that would allow communication with Uber? And thank you for the information


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guitarded said:


> Where would I send a complaint to? Is there something in my app that would allow communication with Uber? And thank you for the information


Yes, there is a page for "I had an issue with this trip". What you do is go to the specific trip, click on it and one of the choices it gives you is the "I had an issue....". Click on that and follow the prompts.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Guitarded said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Go with your best intuition. Learn to trust your better judgement and take control of what happens in your car. It is your car.

As for tips, it isn't a par of Uber culture at this moment so there may not be much point in figuring that into the decision making process. In general, you want to keep your car moving, waiting in a line at McD's isn't keeping your car moving. Those lines during bar rush can be very slow, stay out of em. You just need to learn to communicate that to your pax, easier with some than others.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

If I pax so little as asked me to make an illegal turn, u turn, bust a u turn, turn left when there's no left turn sign, go ahead get hit the light red light. Anything big anything small. You get one star. No I won't make any illegal turns. And I will let them know immediately "no sorry sir I cannot do that"


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

I just make the drive thru stop unless theres 10 cars in line then i say "sorry, I cant wait that long, I can drop you off". **** it. **** you. get out.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

joeboston said:


> ...To reiterate, passengers are always charged based on the estimated route.......drivers paid on actual time and distance. You will find this to be true in each and every U.S. market...


Oh, is that so? Sounds like we could have some fun with that!

Rider wants to go to someplace 100 miles away. I tell him to enter an address in the next town. Then I take him where he really wants to go, double back, and end ride at the destination he entered.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Guitarded said:


> So if my passenger wants to stop for fast food I will be compensated?


You are paid per mile and per minute according to the rates on your market. You should KNOW THOSE RATES.

Uber takes its 20, 25, 28% out of that. You need to know what YOUR percentage is.

So for instance for me if I drive 5 miles and it takes me 15 minutes I'm getting 5 miles times 87 cents plus 15 minutes times 11 cents. Uber takes out 20% so I get 80%.

($0.87×5 + $0.11×15) × 0.80 = $4.80. If there's a base fare that will add a bit more, but basically that's the math.

So if in the middle of that trip I go through a drive thru I'm only getting paid 11 cents a minute during the wait. I'm not moving, so no mileage at 87 cents a mile.

11 cents times 60 minutes is $6.60 per hour. Times 80% is $5.28 per hour. New drivers here are getting 28 % taken out so for them it's $4.75 per hour. Much less than minimum wage.

Note this is BEFORE wear and tear on your car and gas from your car running in the drive thru.

I don't do drive thrus unless it's surging 3x or more.

So the short answer is, yes you are compensated for the time, but at about $3 per hour after expenses in my market. So....not really.

Also, I don't allow any eating or drinking in my car. It's not worth the mess.

So this is why us oldsters say we don't do drive thrus. For uberx at least it's sub minimum wage AND the chance of dealing with grease and mess in your car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Guitarded said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Depends on the terrain. I'm in San Diego, and if I'm in Coronado Island, where the police have nothing to do and are itching to ticket someone, it's generally known that you stay close to the speed limit. In San Diego proper, maybe you got 5mph leeway, but more than that, I just politely say for insurance and safety reasons I cannot do it.

If they don't input the destination, what I do is "Hi, could you please put in the destination, and even though I know where it is, because they might have a call waiting for me and if you input it it will help Uber serve it's customers better". If I sense it's burdensome for them to do it, I'll input it, but I ask them, first.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I was driving a middle aged woman to work one morning and the intersection just before her place of work was backed up with quite a few vehicles waiting. 

- "Oh, you can go around these cars", she said. "We're turning left here".

- "So you want me to pull out across the double yellows and pass these cars by driving on the wrong side of the street, then enter the intersection on the wrong side of the street and turn left?"

- "Yes, it's fine, my Uber drivers do it all the time"

Her job? School teacher. Her place of work? The elementary school just past the intersection. The mind boggles.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> "Yes, it's fine, my Uber drivers do it all the time"


A common lie told be passengers. They tell cab drivers that "the cab drivers do it all the time". Other versions are "That's not how the last driver did it", "All the other drivers do it this way", "No other driver does it like that".


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "..........not gonna' do it, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture......"


Do you use your Bush 41 voice when you tell them that??? Cuz I sure do!!!


----------



## Bruce55 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guitar Overdose said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


There are many ways to handle this, some of which has already been mentioned. This is what I do, in fact it happened last night and it always works. 100% of the time (Recording in link).

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/the-drive-thru-issue-recording-attached.86776/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I experience the opposite usually..._PLEASE SLOW DOWN!!!....YOU'RE GOING TO KILL US! DID YOU JUST RUN THAT RED LIGHT???! OH MY GOD LET ME OUT....LET ME OUT....LET ME OUT!!!!

_
*Just kidding*...but hey I gots a new Avatar and it's taking over my typing a bit. 

All that said....don't be asking for money or Uber will deactivate you. Either stop at the requested stop or do not. As for how do I keep from 'breaking the law' when they ask....I do a number of things. 1. Tell them I will take the route they want if that will get us there faster? 2. Go bit (2-5 mph) over the speed limit, maybe. 3. Ask them what time they need to arrive at their destination (99% of the time WAZE is accurate) and I will simply tell them our projected ETZ + 10% - 22 minutes would be, _We will be there in 25 minutes....right around 7pm. _9 times out of 10 they are like, _Oh, that's fine then....cool._


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

I have never asked anyone for tip!


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

joeboston said:


> What agreement would that be? Maybe it's different in O.K.C., but in Boston fares based on time and distance.
> 
> When it comes to special requests (multiple stops, going through a drive-thru etc...) my first inclination is to try to find a way to say 'sure, no problem, why not' whenever possible.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I won't speed and I've gotten a ticket for going 5mph over on a regular street (not 25mph residential, but a 35mph zone), so cops can pull you over for going over the speed limit by any amount. Whether they will or not depends on them, but any amount over the speed limit is illegal and I won't do it.


5mph tickets are _extremely _rare, and have a decent chance of being thrown out or reduced if you go to court.

If you drive under the speed limit (other than perhaps inclement weather, and residential neighborhoods), you are actually at a _higher _risk of accident, as you are disrupting the traffic flow, and causing traffic to maneuver around you.

You may also frustrate the passenger, as driving under the speed limit differs from social norms.

However, you wish to drive is up to you, I am simply debating your logic.


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I had one pax that waited till 3:30 to call for a uber but then he wasn't ready when I got there. Next he wanted me to drive on the opposite side of the street in incoming traffic to get to the turn. I usually don't mind stopping for them long as it don't take to much time cause I drive at night with the drunk people so they always want food. They usually feed me as well and food makes me happy lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> A common lie told be passengers. They tell cab drivers that "the cab drivers do it all the time". Other versions are "That's not how the last driver did it", "All the other drivers do it this way", "No other driver does it like that".


Yup, I don't buy into that nonsense "when they say other drivers do this or that, or charge less or whatever". I've had requests by drunks to drive thru people yards or go 100 mph on the freeway.

I can deal with that stuff as long they know when I say "no" I mean "no". If some keep persisting, it's "see ya"
..


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> If they don't input the destination, what I do is "Hi, could you please put in the destination, and even though I know where it is, because they might have a call waiting for me and if you input it it will help Uber serve it's customers better". If I sense it's burdensome for them to do it, I'll input it, but I ask them, first.


I mostly agree. If they're doing multiple stops, I always make the pax input the destination to avoid the "inefficient route' complaint. If they're just going one place, I'll put it in and if they try to give me the "i'll give you directions" crap I force them to cough up an address or close-by landmark for stacked pings. Usually a quick explanation of how stacked pings works gets them to relax on the "I'll give you directions" crap.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

joeboston said:


> Despite what you may come across on this forum, UBER is not out to screw you over at every turn. Resist the urge to believe they are.


There's plenty of proof uber is out to screw drivers at every chance.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> I have never asked anyone for tip!


Hi there, Paulokc. Thanks for writing in. Happy to help.

First of all, passengers are told that tipping isn't necessary. You should never ask for a tip. However, if one is offered, you are absolutely welcome to accept it. If asked, you are welcome to tell them that it isn't necessary but appreciated.

Next, with regards to speeding, if a passenger asks you to speed, it's not in your best interest to do so. The law is the law. The passenger won't pay your fine, Uber won't pay your fine, and neither will get points assessed to their licenses. Same thing goes for booze in your car and more passengers than your vehicle can handle. If YOU want to assume the risk, that's up to you, but the liability lies solely with you.

Finally, there is no UberPool in OKC, so disregard all the hubbity poo about that. You are paid for distance and time - no matter what route that takes you. Highway is faster than city streets but longer? Ask the pax - let them know. They usually want the fastest route. But if they want the shorter route, that's their prerogative. Suck it up buttercup. The pay is what you drive. That's why anytime they request a fare, only an estimation is provided. They disclaim that the actual rate is subject to traffic and routing.

Good luck out there, and don't get hit from behind!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Oh my god I've had drivers like you somebody shoot me I am an Uber customer as well as a driver and had people like you doing 25 in a 30 mile per hour Zone going 40 miles per hour in a 50 mile per hour Zone going 60 on the freeway God help me I'm getting nauseous I've had drivers like you refuse to drive me to the corner Market without an address telling me uber does not allow you to go anywhere without an address and had drivers like you not taking a tip because uber tells you not supposed to take tips please uninstall your uber and go flip Burgers have a good day don't uber on
> 
> Yes I purposely wrote this without any punctuation.. Guess so I could be as annoying as you are


I had an Uber driver try and take me from near LAX to Upland and was trying to follow his GPS. I could see that he was going to take me on a wild goose chase through streets for quite awhile before eventually getting to a freeway so I had to tell him how to just do a U-turn and get on the freeway. Then he crawled on the freeway for almost the entire time going under the speed limit, almost completely avoiding the car-pool lane. He wouldn't get in the car-pool lane even when I kept telling him that we are not going to exit the I-10 for at least 20 - 25 miles.

It's kind of funny how some of these drivers, especially newbies, can be so "brain-dead". Use your God-given brains, peeps!

On the other hand, if the drivers do not have prior taxi, black car, limo, or other TCP driving experience, Uber's "training" comes up woefully short and I can see how some of these drivers get into that kind of "scared rabbit" mentality, where everything has to be done "by the book" as they perceive it to be. It reminds me of one story I heard from a taxi pax:

Pax: "My house is just to the left of this cul-de-sac, you can pull in right here."

Taxi driver: "GPS say I must circle around!"

Pax: "No, it's fine, please just pull in here."

Driver: "No! I must circle!"


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

I drive around the speed limit. I see no benefit of speeding. I had one person comment about my slow driving. I asked him if he would like me to drop him off here so he can get another driver that will drive faster. He made no other comments after that. 

I have no problems making extra stops to drop off paxs. If i get 4 pax and they all want to get dropped off at their house, fine with me it keeps me driving.

I will stop at a convenience store or gas station for cigs or soda.

But i will not wait for them to order food. No pizza shops, no fast food, etc. I tell the i will end the trip and they can call for another driver to pick them up when they are ready.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


This story shows the real problem with the Uber system as far as "ratings". Asking a non-professional to give a rating to their driver was never done at Yellow Cab and it worked out fine. The passengers respected the driving decisions of the cabbie


----------



## Downtown Julie Brown (Jun 26, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


if I'm asked to speed I in turn ask the passenger to txt me (from the back seat) a request to exceed the speed limit. That always ends the conversation.
when u ask people to go on record with an illegal request they always back down.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> So if my passenger wants to stop for fast food I will be compensated?


No. Uber pool they go from point A to point B. No stops, no detours, no nothing.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I won't speed and I've gotten a ticket for going 5mph over on a regular street (not 25mph residential, but a 35mph zone), so cops can pull you over for going over the speed limit by any amount. Whether they will or not depends on them, but any amount over the speed limit is illegal and I won't do it. (I was in a 7 car pile up when I was 18 and I was caught in the middle--wasn't my fault, but don't take any driving risks). I don't go under the limit, but do ride the limit.
> 
> As for making stops, Uber and Lyft encourage you to do so. You are paid for it and you are wrong that it's violates a "contract." I will make a reasonable stop as long as I don't have to wait too long and I'll do drive-thru stops as long as they know they can't eat in my car.


I've told people they can't eat in my car and the ***** said I won't make a mess and started eating anyway. Was it cruel to put them out on the sidewalk?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Oh, is that so? Sounds like we could have some fun with that!
> 
> Rider wants to go to someplace 100 miles away. I tell him to enter an address in the next town. Then I take him where he really wants to go, double back, and end ride at the destination he entered.


Except rider has already given destination if pax is on pool


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Rat said:


> I've told people they can't eat in my car and the ***** said I won't make a mess and started eating anyway. Was it cruel to put them out on the sidewalk?


In the rare case that I will agree to a drive-through run I insist on keeping the food "hostage" in the front seat next to me until they get home. Never ever ever ever ever believe a drunk fool saying "I promise I won't eat it in your car".

I'm considering a "fast food lock box" that would drive the point home. Actually label it in big gaudy letters "Fast Food Lock Box".

I can just see it now, the next Fox news story "Driver attacked with hammer by pax that was trying to break into the fast food lock box. Pax statement: "Hey dude, my curly fries were gonna get cold!""


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rat said:


> I've told people they can't eat in my car and the ***** said I won't make a mess and started eating anyway. Was it cruel to put them out on the sidewalk?


No. maybe in the middle of the desert yes.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> No. maybe in the middle of the desert yes.


It was 99F in humid Florida. Still okay?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rat said:


> It was 99F in humid Florida. Still okay?


Absolutely! I'm certain they'd find a pool to jump in.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Absolutely! I'm certain they'd find a pool to jump in.


They seemed angry about it at the time. Not that I care. Guess who got their request when they got done eating.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving Yellow Cab back in the early and mid 90's, it was the height of the crack fad- there were a lot of patrons that wanted to go on drug runs in the ghetto.

I didn't go for that at all- too dangerous IMHO, although I'm sure some drivers did.

I had a firm rule in those days, and maybe it was discriminatory, but I just would not take white people into the ghetto period. I would however drive black folks there, figuring they probably had a legit reason, like its where they live.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

When I was new last year, I went to fancy Center Cuty Philly hotel or condo to pick up lady, destination airport.

Took I-76 Expressway exit for airport, which is one long two-lane connection road culminating at a traffic light where you turn right, go over a bridge to I-95 and airport. Left lane is for people going straight, left, and cabbies speeding to cheat and jump into the backed-up right-turn lane to the bridge to airport.

I got into slower, correct 30-mph right lane to wait my turn to the bridge. Pax whines she's running late for flight so asks me to jump the line by joining others cruising left lane. I calmly replied that this right lane is for airport and I stayed put. She probably thought I didn't understand her request but I did. I just wasn't going to honor it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving Yellow Cab back in the early and mid 90's, it was the height of the crack fad- there were a lot of patrons that wanted to go on drug runs in the ghetto.
> 
> I didn't go for that at all- too dangerous IMHO, although I'm sure some drivers did.
> 
> I had a firm rule in those days, and maybe it was discriminatory, but I just would not take white people into the ghetto period. I would however drive black folks there, figuring they probably had a legit reason, like its where they live.


I always made them get out of the cab and away from it to do their deal. I also made them pay what they owed at that point. One of my pax got busted by a decoy cop, but I didn't get in any trouble. Johns with hookers would wait in the cab while their "girlfriend" would take off. After 5 minutes or so, I would say "So....you ready to leave yet?" Dummies couldn't understand they got all the ****ing they were going to get.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I dislike slow uber drivers. Making traffic worse by going under the limit for pennies. I can only hope you stay in the right lane on any street, because I will have no problem being an ass behind you.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I just say, "Everything has a price." and let them make an offer or STFU


----------



## WellX (Apr 5, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Law was made to be break dude!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


Rat said:


> Was it cruel to put them out on the sidewalk?


*A:* No.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Pull over, get out of the vehicle, tell the pax the ride is over then get a good safe distance inbetween you. If he refuses to get out tell him your next option which you do t want to exercise is to call the police. If no movement call the police.

Even Uber doesn't oblige you to put up with hostile passengers. Time to exit the vehicle. I do t kick many people out in fact only two but one got violent because he was running late and didn't like that the GPS wasn't using his way to work and gave me turn notices too late when I wasn't even in a turning lane. Another was brand new to the city and wanted me to take a route that would land me in a sea of dark red traffic on a Sunday because it was cheaper then taking the less than a mile longer route. I explained to her that I would be stuck in that sea for at least an hour [for $6 total fare] and she told me that's your job. No it isn't my job. I do have a white collar job and do this to meet people and justify having a car as I rarely use it these days. I let her out at a 5 star hotel where the doormen know me if there was trouble she could easily walk the 12 blocks in dispute.

That said it was a Lyft ride and they backed me and this was when I was brand new with them. They backed me because she took out her phone and started taping the convo and was trying to bait me into an arguement. No arguement we are parting ways. This ride is no longer viable so I'm dropping you at a safe location 5 star hotel where you will have another ride in under 2 minutes and courtesy of the staff should you pursue another option.

She was outraged but the one thing I liked about Lyft is that it was a two way street. Even cabs won't drive you absolutely anywhere. The idea that Uber drivers should pick you up not 25 feet from you but front door service front door service drops at the expense of everyone else in rush hour while you are double parked is asshole behavior.

4 people in the back seat? No, turn car for exit and call police

Drugs? No

Speeding? I do speed on my own choice, I'm not slow but I'm not speeding on your command nor do cabs. Not even NYC cabs. They just speed to speed.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


First off. Anytime a pax asks you to speed, take extra pax, run stop sign ect....

Pull the car over to a safe spot and ask the pax for a cash deposit that = the cost of the ticket and potential insurance increase.

Eg: ticket =$250
Annualb Insurance rate changed for ticket ×3 years $650.

So ask the customer for $900 cash deposit before you pull away.

Obviously, if you don't get a ticket give the money back


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I call Mr Deadpool and let him know about what the bad people tried to make me do.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I would tell him you're doing the speed limit and you can't risk getting a ticket. If he still complains I would end the ride and let him out.


----------



## Jerako (Jul 6, 2016)

joeboston said:


> What agreement would that be? Maybe it's different in O.K.C., but in Boston fares based on time and distance.
> 
> When it comes to special requests (multiple stops, going through a drive-thru etc...) my first inclination is to try to find a way to say 'sure, no problem, why not' whenever possible.
> 
> ...


I applaud you, I look at life the same way. Uber on.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This is hilarious hearing all these people talk about always obeying the speed limit. Y'all are priceless.

Really, it's safer (and you're less likely to get pulled over) if you are driving with the flow of traffic. If the river is running 5-10 mph over the speed limit, it's safer than for you to be a lone crusader.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> That's what I will say next time but I'll say $5 upfront because I wouldn't trust these people to divvy up 5 bucks at the end of the trip.


Can't take the heat, get out if the kitchen. Cab drivers have dealt with this for decades. Uber (and their drivers) came along to show the taxi industry "how it's done."

Man up or find a job more suitable to your "no tip" cries of a little girl.

Cab drivers don't get surge rates. Do you see thousands of posts on this site of cab drivers crying "we get no surge."

You signed up to drive as a non-branded taxi driver with Uber. Get over it or stop driving.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Pull the car over to a safe spot and ask the pax for a cash deposit that = the cost of the ticket and potential insurance


What do you do about the points? I have had customers offer to pay the summons, even wave the cash in my face. I always have declined with the excuse that they can not take the points for me.



phillipzx3 said:


> Uber (and their drivers) came along to show the taxi industry "how it's done."


_*Ain't it, though?*_ There are still people out there who think that they can show us how it is done or that, to do this job, all that they need do is turn the key, take off the brake and p ut it into gear.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The Mollusk said:


> Talk to your customers. Don't be a chicken. Extra stop? $5.


Expect to be reported.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Talk to your customers. Don't be a chicken. Extra stop? $5.


...plus the combo meal of your choice.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If they ask for anything illegal : More riders than seatbelts; exceed speed limit, run red light, find them drugs/prostitutes or whatever. Refuse the trip and toss them out. It's the only, I said ONLY way to teach them. Already started the trip? Pull to the curb and toss them out. Call the police if they resist. Same thing goes for catching them drinking in your car. Out they go, not just the offender but all in the car.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Uh its simple. There is the door!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> First off. Anytime a pax asks you to speed, take extra pax, run stop sign ect....
> 
> Pull the car over to a safe spot and ask the pax for a cash deposit that = the cost of the ticket and potential insurance increase.
> 
> ...


Never give money back


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> That's what I will say next time but I'll say $5 upfront because I wouldn't trust these people to divvy up 5 bucks at the end of the trip.


When I used to drive Uber, I had a "menu" of options: 

Bottle of water - Free ... those little suckers get hot sitting in a black SUV
Ice cold bottle of water - $1.00 
Ice cold bottle of Perrier - $2.00
extra stop - $5
Drive-thru with 0-2 cars ahead of us - $5
Drive-thru with 3+ cars ahead of us - $10
*all options were setup on my Square register app

and since I had the "tip option" enabled on my Square register ... sometimes I even got a tip on top of the menu charge ... and unlike the peeps taking cash, I had them swipe their card as soon as they ordered an option from the menu.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.


Just tell 'em that Uber is monitoring your speed and if you get caught speeding it could result in deactivation. Most pax will understand and if not, then either 1* or kick them out of the car.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> I had an Uber driver try and take me from near LAX to Upland and was trying to follow his GPS. I could see that he was going to take me on a wild goose chase through streets for quite awhile before eventually getting to a freeway so I had to tell him how to just do a U-turn and get on the freeway. Then he crawled on the freeway for almost the entire time going under the speed limit, almost completely avoiding the car-pool lane. He wouldn't get in the car-pool lane even when I kept telling him that we are not going to exit the I-10 for at least 20 - 25 miles.
> 
> It's kind of funny how some of these drivers, especially newbies, can be so "brain-dead". Use your God-given brains, peeps!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but unless the U-turn or turns in general are legal im not doing it. And in general when it comes to route guidance as UberX ill follow your directions intead of the optimized gps route with traffic data only if the time to destination is similar, if its way longer in time sorry I follow the GPS (I dont get paid enough to sit in traffic) if your reaction is not positive you get 1 star, if you try to force me to go through traffic then I politely say order another Uber, if your Uberpool then you have no rights I will take the quickest route even if its way longer in miles, or the longer route in miles if eta is similar. Generally if I like you - you were outside in less than 1 min when I arrived, you were polite and asked about my day, and you asked me for requests with the tone of "would it be ok.." but not expecting a yes, generally are a nice person - then I will be willing to be nice to you and still rate you 5 stars. Goes for all other requests - charger, aux cord, music choice, making stops.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> When I used to drive Uber, I had a "menu" of options:
> 
> Bottle of water - Free ... those little suckers get hot sitting in a black SUV
> Ice cold bottle of water - $1.00
> ...


Love this!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Djc said:


> I'm sorry but unless the U-turn or turns in general are legal im not doing it. And in general when it comes to route guidance as UberX ill follow your directions intead of the optimized gps route with traffic data only if the time to destination is similar, if its way longer in time sorry I follow the GPS (I dont get paid enough to sit in traffic) if your reaction is not positive you get 1 star, if you try to force me to go through traffic then I politely say order another Uber, if your Uberpool then you have no rights I will take the quickest route even if its way longer in miles, or the longer route in miles if eta is similar. Generally if I like you - you were outside in less than 1 min when I arrived, you were polite and asked about my day, and you asked me for requests with the tone of "would it be ok.." but not expecting a yes, generally are a nice person - then I will be willing to be nice to you and still rate you 5 stars. Goes for all other requests - charger, aux cord, music choice, making stops.


First of all, I would never ask the driver to make an illegal U-turn. What I was asking for was what any reasonable person would do if they understood the roads, which this person clearly didn't. Time saved by taking my route was 15 minutes at a minimum, with only a 1/2 mile extra distance to get to the freeway. BTW, this stupid driver actually wasted at least 10 minutes by not using the carpool lane on that trip, for no good reason whatsoever.

Have you ever noticed that the GPS may give you an entirely different route depending on which way you are facing? Some of the routes are ridiculous. One of my pet peeves is the kind of driver that devoutly follows the GPS without first analyzing the route suggested and actually using their brain as to whether or not that is actually the best route.

Second, I find it interesting that you feel you have the right to dismiss a passenger's preferred route on non-pool rides, although I suppose that is part of the differing mentality of a TNC driver compared to a taxi driver.

As a taxi driver, we are taught that the passenger is the customer, and therefore has the right to insist on a preferred route since that customer is in fact paying for the ride. Same with multiple stops or whatever. It's their dime, so it's their decision. We can suggest but can not force a route, regardless of how stupid we might think that route is. The only exception in my case is when a drunk pax tells me to go in the exact opposite direction, as in take the freeway south when I know I need to take it north.

Your excuse as to how you are not getting paid enough to take a pax's possibly inefficient route is pretty weak IMO, although I sympathize 100%.

If you are in the business, then you are in the business. Sure, some rides are more worthwhile than others but that's the gamble you take every time a pax enters your car. If you accept the ride and load the pax then IMO you should provide the service that the pax is requesting as long as it is legal, not dangerous or potentially destructive to you or your car. You had already agreed to work for the paltry Uber rates before the pax entered your car so it's not the pax's fault that you don't "like" how that pax's particular ride pencils out. If you want a higher rate then drive for a higher level Uber service such as Select or Black, or drive a taxi. But Uber does not advertise "X" service as "Cheaper but hey, it's point A to point B only, and you can't have it your way, this ain't Burger King". Pool, yes, but not "X".

But I suppose that some TNC drivers don't give a hoot about being professional, they are perfectly content being crybabies when things don't always turn out their way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> As a taxi driver, we are taught that the passenger is the customer, and therefore has the right to insist on a preferred route since that customer is in fact paying for the ride. Same with multiple stops or whatever. It's their dime, so it's their decision. We can suggest but can not force a route, regardless of how stupid we might think that route is.


In the District of Columbia and in Arlington, Virginia (a suburb) it is the *law* that the cab driver must take the route dictated by the passenger. Other drivers in other suburbs have told me that it is the law in their jurisdiction(s), as well. I have read the laws only in the District of Columbia and Arlington, though, so I am going on what the drivers tell me for the other suburbs.

If the customer does direct me a screwball route, I will write "VIA XXXXX Road, PER PASSENGER" on the trip sheet, in case there is any question, later.

Funny, though, when D.C. went from zones to meters in 2008, there was no rule about the driver's using the route directed by the passenger. Many of us who were familiar with meters wondered about this. I wrote it off to Adrian Fenty's haste in ramming the meters down everyone's throats as well as his elitism. He did not bother to consult anyone who knew anything about this, as he knew it all. Just ask him; he will tell you that he knows it all. He is not in your part of California, now, but as long as he stays in California, I can tolerate him. I would prefer that he go to North Korea, and, he would be happier there, anyhow, but, I will take the four-thousand-eight-hundred kilometers, for now, at least.

It took until 2011 to get that rule in place. We finally did have a Taxicab Commission Chair who would listen to the drivers about ten per cent of the time, as opposed to never. In defence of that Chair, though, he was ignoring the drivers at the direction of his boss, the then-Mayor Fenty.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Most passengers get annoyed when I drive exactly the speed limit. So I try to always average 3-5 mph over. Freeways, 5-7 mph over.

Other habits:

Avoid overuse of brakes. Coast in to stop lights when possible.

Accelerate smoothly. Get up to speed on freeway ramps quickly, but don't overdo it. 

Never tailgate.

Use cruise control.

Change lanes as little as possible. Use signals every time. Always turn to look. Don't rely on mirrors.

If an edgy maneuver is necessary, then say, "I need to make a move here." People don't like sudden moves.

In general, follow the traffic and the traffic laws. But don't let perfect get in the way of very good.

All these habits tend to annoy demand/taxi/Uber passengers as well, but I don't care. Most passengers are terrible drivers.

I run only prearranged, so customers are seldom in a hurry. They like smooth and confident.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

When people ask me to break the law the best thing I've found is to tell them you had recently got in trouble for that exact reason. Works every time. That was they're sympathetic-ish and you seem like a fool guy/girl.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Uberpool that calculates point A to point B, uberX is totally distance and time, how long have you been driving..


Until the ass pax says you left the meter running after they got out , uber does not even contact you. They just reduce the bill, if you notice and complain you get a typical uber reply reminding you to have the pax update the address. Happened to me twice in my first week, I didn't notice the first one until I saw the second. Unless it's different in your market.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Try some humor. A sign: "Driving advice costs extra. Save money by not offering it."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

It's only going to get worse and worse as time goes on, they're going to be more and more people that don't own a car and don't drive and don't have a driving license, but yet and still they're going to sit in the back seat and tell us how to drive,

Uber and Lyft is going to have to address this issue pretty soon you're going to have to actually start telling passengers to respect their drivers, if there is a serious problem with the driver it will eventually iron itself out..

You know there are small commuter flight that have open cockpits, do passengers sit in the back rows and tell the Pilot how to fly, no I don't think so..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You know there are small commuter flight that have open cockpits, do passengers sit in the back rows and tell the Pilot how to fly, no I don't think so..


If it is a 1916 DeHavilland or Caproni bomber, the passengers will have a really difficult time talking to the pilot! Those things had truly open cockpits.



stuber said:


> Coast in to stop lights when possible.
> 
> Accelerate smoothly.
> 
> ...


To get the most out of a hybrid, you must do the first two.

It is funny how passengers do notice when you use signals. They notice, also, when you do not Block the Box.

If you let someone know up front that you are going to do something unusual, it saves all sorts of problems, later. I do it always, if I am going to think of pulling something sleazy. At worst, the customer has said "Do not do it".

"Yes, sir, I will go around the block, go this way" or whatever.

This works for other things in this business, as well, not just driving habits. If you must take a route different from the usual due to a fire, streets closed or a collision, you tell the customer up front what you are doing. If you do not tell him up front, even if he does verify it while you are _*en route*_, the hostile attitude will persist. If you tell him first, he tends to believe you.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

anytime I get a drive thru request..i say with humour an a smile on my face " Oh Great!!! Youll get something for me right?" it works for me 100%. take that as your Tip


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> First of all, I would never ask the driver to make an illegal U-turn. What I was asking for was what any reasonable person would do if they understood the roads, which this person clearly didn't. Time saved by taking my route was 15 minutes at a minimum, with only a 1/2 mile extra distance to get to the freeway. BTW, this stupid driver actually wasted at least 10 minutes by not using the carpool lane on that trip, for no good reason whatsoever.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the GPS may give you an entirely different route depending on which way you are facing? Some of the routes are ridiculous. One of my pet peeves is the kind of driver that devoutly follows the GPS without first analyzing the route suggested and actually using their brain as to whether or not that is actually the best route.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't provide the service, the "independent contractor" does.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> 1. Have you ever noticed that the GPS may give you an entirely different route depending on which way you are facing? Some of the routes are ridiculous. One of my pet peeves is the kind of driver that devoutly follows the GPS without first analyzing the route suggested and actually using their brain as to whether or not that is actually the best route.
> 
> 2. As a taxi driver, we are taught that the passenger is the customer, and therefore has the right to insist on a preferred route since that customer is in fact paying for the ride. Same with multiple stops or whatever. It's their dime, so it's their decision.
> 
> ...


1. I completely agree I can see how that is annoying. A lot of uber drivers use Uber's GPS and I dont think it gives route options at beginning like Google or Waze, and def doesn't have accurate traffic data.

2. The passenger is the customer but doesn't mean I must work with everyone who wants my service. Its my car, its my time and you are using my service. As I can't explicitly change the rates as Uber "contracts" these rates with the "lead" ( passenger) I set my rates by contoling how I get passenger from point A to B an whether I even accept that job based on my time and profitability. Uber as a lead generation service does not say passenger can dictate how they want to get from point A to B but only they expect to get from point A to B in a timely ans efficient manner. If my route / the gps is more timely and effective I take that route.

3. See my answer to #2. Its my car, my expenses I work for no one. Uber is a technology company and lead generation service. I dictate my service.

4. See my answer to #2 and #3. Yes I agree to the rates as there can be profitable rides at those rates, and I expect a decent amount of surge pricing. I didn't agree to do unprofitable rides. I have a set hourly rate I expect to make. If I dont make it I dont drive. Simple. Uber and the Cab industry try to mk it seem like you "work" for them but you don't. Unless they are paying a set rate per day/week and are covering gas, vehicle expenses, and partial health insurance. You don't work for them and don't have to follow any rules or "teachings". All you have to do is follow the terms of your contract - primarily the rate, clean well maintained vehicle, no substance abuse, follow driving rules in your state. The whole taxi industry having regulations is a farce unless drivers are employees - how they can force drivers to adhere to rules that may affect their bottom line is rediculous given most are 1099 contractors. But whole taxi industry is based on a corrupt system so not surprising just like liquor licenses, building permits based on variaces to zoning code, and city contracts.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Oh my god I've had drivers like you somebody shoot me I am an Uber customer as well as a driver and had people like you doing 25 in a 30 mile per hour Zone going 40 miles per hour in a 50 mile per hour Zone going 60 on the freeway God help me I'm getting nauseous I've had drivers like you refuse to drive me to the corner Market without an address telling me uber does not allow you to go anywhere without an address and had drivers like you not taking a tip because uber tells you not supposed to take tips please uninstall your uber and go flip Burgers have a good day don't uber on
> 
> Yes I purposely wrote this without any punctuation.. Guess so I could be as annoying as you are


What's a punctuation?


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

In sunny south Florida nobody does the speed limit or use turn signals, that being said I get real pissy when pax is copping drugs, they can do what they want, I don't care but give me a heads that your copping.

Some make up the most amazing stories to cover why they are going from a fairly affluent area to areas where drugs are sold openly in the street.

They think they are playing me, then the player get played.

Enough said, hey bidniss has picked up this week considerably......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

python134r said:


> I don't care but give me a heads that your copping.


Just be careful that the Po-po do not grab your car. There was a Federal Law that Congress passed quite some time back that allows the police to seize any vehicle "used in the commission of a crime". It stopped many cab drivers here from doing drug runs. They used to be quite profitable. Rarely did you have any trouble, as the druggies knew to give you your money up front (this, of course, is not a problem with Uber) and they usually bought from some petty dealer that they knew.

What happened is that several drivers had their cabs seized. They did manage to get them back, as they told the judge "Look, I am just a stupid cab driver. The guy hailed me, got into the cab, told me to take him to ____________ and wait for him, so I did, just as the law requires me to do. I did not know what he was doing and I did not ask him, because it was none of my business. My business is to take these people where they pay me to take them." To be sure, the judge always bought the story, but, the driver had to sue to get back his cab and that took time. When the driver finally did get the Release Order and went to the Impound Yard to get his cab, usually it had parts missing and damage. More than one was not driveable, so the driver had to go to get a tow truck to take the car to the shop.

It was similar for the business of picking up a hooker and her john, hauling them to the trick pad, waiting then bringing them back to the street corner.

It got to the point where we had to tell the druggies or the hookers and johns that we could not wait for them, that we would drop them off, but they had to hail another cab to get out of there. Too bad. The drug and prostitute runs used to pay well.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Djc said:


> 1. I completely agree I can see how that is annoying. A lot of uber drivers use Uber's GPS and I dont think it gives route options at beginning like Google or Waze, and def doesn't have accurate traffic data.
> 
> 2. The passenger is the customer but doesn't mean I must work with everyone who wants my service. Its my car, its my time and you are using my service. As I can't explicitly change the rates as Uber "contracts" these rates with the "lead" ( passenger) I set my rates by contoling how I get passenger from point A to B an whether I even accept that job based on my time and profitability. Uber as a lead generation service does not say passenger can dictate how they want to get from point A to B but only they expect to get from point A to B in a timely ans efficient manner. If my route / the gps is more timely and effective I take that route.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Uber's "disruption" is really just overturning a big smelly honey wagon. They didn't fix the underlying problems. Instead they just added more poop to the mix.

Ultimately, there will have to be a system that aligns the wants and needs of drivers with those of the customers. It hasn't been built yet.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> I had a guy last night who kept telling me speed up speed up I was going 40 miles an hour the speed limit was 40 I hate anyone telling me how to drive and then of course there's no tip involved after risking getting a $250 ticket for his no tipping ass.
> Also the other night I had three guys in the car they wanted to stop at McDonald's and I told them I have to take them straight to their destination why do they think they can break the agreement by taking us off course there would have been no tip involved in that either I'm sure. how do you handle all this
> 
> One more question why does Uber allow passengers to enter their pickup address but no destination? I have had that happen now twice


Hey,

They say mcdonalds, I tell them I don't allow food in my car! If they ask why tell them other guest used to complain about odor, now it's a rule.
If they ask you to stop while they shop, 
First lie! 
Tell them you already have a second ride request, and are unable to stop.
If they want you to speed, tell it 600 up front
300 for my risk and 300 for ticket!
Know your your stories and stick to them


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

The only law I break are the laws of my diet when pax asks to make stop at MCdonals


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If they are on UberX, they can ask for a stop here, a stop there and a scenic tour and Uber does expect that you will honour the request. To be sure, waiting in the Burger Line tends to be unprofitable, but, Uber does expect that you will do it.
> 
> If they are on Uber Pool, they get Point A to Point B only and only what they entered. The only deviation is to pick up additional users that the application assigns to me. If they want stops or a scenic tour on U-Pool, they are simply being cheap. I tell those who want a scenic tour on U-Pool that they must cancel and order UberX.
> 
> If a customer asks me to break the law, it is "..........not gonna' do it, wouldn't be prudent at this juncture......". If he gets nasty, the car stops, the ride ends and he is invited to exit the vehicle immediately. Regardless of whether he is delivered to his destination, or not, he receives an automatic One Star, as he will rate me that, anyhow, as I refused to break the law for him.


One thing I just realized is that if someone is really bad and you know you're going to get one starred, it might be wise to just tell Uber about the experience and also ask them to just cancel the trip, assuming it wasn't too long. Obviously when a trip is cancelled it negates the rating. I have yet to do this as it just came to me the other day but I figure I'll throw this out there for anyone. You can also ask them not to pair you with that rider again.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> One thing I just realized is that if someone is really bad and you know you're going to get one starred, it might be wise to just tell Uber about the experience and also ask them to just cancel the trip, assuming it wasn't too long. Obviously when a trip is cancelled it negates the rating. I have yet to do this as it just came to me the other day but I figure I'll throw this out there for anyone. You can also ask them not to pair you with that rider again.


From what I understand, based on the last lawsuit, uber isn't firing drivers for ratings falling below 4.6. F the passenger and rate them 1 star. A driver rating a pax effects the pax more than a pax rating a driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> From what I understand, based on the last lawsuit, uber isn't firing drivers for ratings falling below 4.6. F the passenger and rate them 1 star. A driver rating a pax effects the pax more than a pax rating a driver.


Nothing will ever happen to any pax with a bad rating. Meanwhile we can be deaactivated for bad ratings so I'm not exactly sure why you'd think that.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing will ever happen to any pax with a bad rating. Meanwhile we can be deaactivated for bad ratings so I'm not exactly sure why you'd think that.


An intelligent driver wontpick up a pax with a low rating. If a drivers rating goes below what is the average of the market the driver is in, uber will notify the driver to Repair the rating before firing.

https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/us/


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

python134r said:


> In sunny south Florida nobody does the speed limit or use turn signals, that being said I get real pissy when pax is copping drugs, they can do what they want, I don't care but give me a heads that your copping.
> 
> Some make up the most amazing stories to cover why they are going from a fairly affluent area to areas where drugs are sold openly in the street.
> 
> ...


As "Another Uber Driver" has alluded to, the last thing you want from a legal standpoint is a "heads up". You want to be "blissfully ignorant". You never want to ask the pax or have the pax tell you.

You can and should figure it out, but keep your thoughts to yourself and feign ignorance if you get caught up in any kind of police inquiry.

That being said, you do need to handle the ride with more caution of course, if that's what is obviously going down.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> An intelligent driver wontpick up a pax with a low rating. If a drivers rating goes below what is the average of the market the driver is in, uber will notify the driver to Repair the rating before firing.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/deactivation-policy/us/


How exactly is that any different from what I posted ?

Are you just reiterating what I just posted ?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> One thing I just realized is that if someone is really bad and you know you're going to get one starred, it might be wise to just tell Uber about the experience and also ask them to just cancel the trip, assuming it wasn't too long. Obviously when a trip is cancelled it negates the rating. I have yet to do this as it just came to me the other day but I figure I'll throw this out there for anyone. You can also ask them not to pair you with that rider again.


You can report to uber but that does not negate the rating....If passenger asks to speed and you don't speed , you get rated 1 star. After that even if you report to Uber, uber resolves the issue but that 1 star that you got decreases your rating . (As it happened to me last night). ....The driver has to work to bring the rating up again.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry to post this as a separate thread. ...I didn't realise that this was a featured thread till someone reminded me. ...but I was stuck in an awful forced to speed situation last night. ....by a lady from hell!!....I reported to uber but my rating obviously went down since she obviously rated me one star since I would not speed. Now I have to work to build my rating back up again. Here's my story :

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-do-you-do-if-passenger-asks-you-to-speed.89834/#post-1254537


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberRose said:


> You can report to uber but that does not negate the rating....If passenger asks to speed and you don't speed , you get rated 1 star. After that even if you report to Uber, uber resolves the issue but that 1 star that you got decreases your rating . (As it happened to me last night). ....The driver has to work to bring the rating up again.


 Trust me I know exactly what youre saying. However since pax can only rate you on a completed ride I'm saying if you have the trip cancelled it might negate their 1 star rating of you.

As it stands right now Uber will not alter ratings which is bs.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> As for making stops, Uber and Lyft encourage you to do so. You are paid for it and you are wrong that it's violates a "contract." I will make a reasonable stop as long as I don't have to wait too long and I'll do drive-thru stops as long as they know they can't eat in my car.


Good luck stoping drunks at 2 am from getting in their food after getting it, regardless if u tell them up front they can't touch their food. Maybe 1/3 of these people will obey, the other 2/3 will either 1* you or call you names. And don't tell me that never happened to u  
Uber will encourage anything convenient for the passanger, the question is...waiting in line at 2.30 for .10c/min when that time is when u make the most money is a smart business decision? Or r u the type of driver that's doing this job purely for the enjoyment? 
Either or, that is your business practice, some r good at it, others learn as they go


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I tell them I missed my court ordered anger management class and have a warrant out for my arrest, so I really do not want to be pulled over.


----------

